# Approaching 1000 Likes On Facebook



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

We at Vape King are soon going to reach 1000 likes on facebook and to celebrate this we have decided to host mini competition.

5 people with the most shares of our page and generating the most likes will receive a free juice from VK range and a nautilus clone ( free of charge )

Ready set go go go go

https://www.facebook.com/VapeKingSA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)

I'm not on Facebook anymore. So I'm sharing it here! 
Like my post!!!! 
https://www.facebook.com/VapeKingSA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

What happend with facebook TylerD?


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

doing this now - I NEED a naughty lus!


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

page liked


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

Silly question.... how do you know who generated the most page likes?


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

im not stopping until i see 1000 likes......
even shared it on my paintball page hahahahah


----------



## Metal Liz (30/5/14)

shared your page


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

... and the competition closes when you reach 1000 likes?


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

Yea bumblebee

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Silly question.... how do you know who generated the most page likes?



Good point Bumblebee  I have created a post on the FB page - share that post, make it for public view then we can check that way


----------



## capetocuba (30/5/14)

Done!


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

hmm i just shared with all my friends already and 3 of them liked your page sofar
do i share that post to them again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hmm i just shared with all my friends already and 3 of them liked your page sofar
> do i share that post to them again?



Please  sorry


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good point Bumblebee  I have created a post on the FB page - share that post, make it for public view then we can check that way


Going for it! Woohoo! Kapow!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

So far you and @PeterHarris are squared bumblebee  

Remember there are 5 to be won so come on guys!!!


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

5 more likes my note book is steaming now f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

shit..... you guys had to do this on a day when NOTHING wants to work..... aaaah


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

vroom i got another one
hahahahah boom


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

only 3 more ZERO MG ZERO MG ZERO MG 

hahaha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

almost there guys  3 more likes till the winners are announced


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

HA! Just scored another like on MY page , Woohoo


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> HA! Just scored another like on MY page , Woohoo


lol


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

viva la vape king........ TWO MORE!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

2 more likes to go...

We have our front runners. Remember if the post isn't set to public it doesn't count as we cannot see it


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

That's it, I'm outta gas......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

aaarg the suspense is killing me..... like the page dammit lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

1...


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

one left


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

*1*


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

you would think that a handful of likes in a few minutes would be easy considering that there are over 5 BILLION registered facebook users, well, where are they? working? I think not..... come one people, where are your priorities? haha


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

1000 wha hoooooooo!


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

1000 reached!!


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

and it over


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

Well done @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

THAT was fun hahaha


----------



## capetocuba (30/5/14)

1000 likes!


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @PeterHarris


same to you my fellow promoter of facebook pages 

it was a joint effort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

hahahah its 1001 now.....


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

jip soon so be 1002


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

Well done guys  we had to make it 6 because there was a tie 

Winners are:

@PeterHarris
@BumbleBee
@annemarievdh
Ilze czubora
Bennie Mundell
@denizenx

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo this was an awesome adrenaline rush competition.

im sooooooooo ecstatic im getting a naughty lus YIPEEEEEEEEE??????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Well done guys  we had to make it 6 because there was a tie
> 
> Winners are:
> 
> ...



wooo! won something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

WooHoo!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU 

WooHoo!!

Can you tell how excited I am ? Huh, can Ya?

WooHoo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

ag nee man hommelby, now you make it look like i'm not that excited 
WOOOHOOOOO !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

haha you guys are so funny


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff, It rely was a adrenalin rush


----------



## Metal Liz (30/5/14)

congrats everyone, enjoy dem prizes  i missed all the action while busy with my work hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> congrats everyone, enjoy dem prizes  i missed all the action while busy with my work hahaha



Aw that's just sad. Sorry, believe me it was fun.

PS: I even got my ex husband to like hahahahah

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

Epic Stuff! .... and the likes are still climbing  1006 now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)

you guys rock!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Now aiming for 2000 likes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

so while all this was going on I was dealing with these.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> so while all this was going on I was dealing with these.....
> 
> View attachment 5639
> View attachment 5640



Hahahaha pushed up the adrenalin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Shoe, get busy this morning, come back and I have a congratulatory message in my inbox, no idea what for. I totally forgot I shared the post . Thank you @BumbleBee for reminding me!

And thank you VapeKing! _*WHOOOHOOOOOOOO*_ (@denizenx, mine's bigger )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

there you go, if you want something done, give it to a Tzaneener, we know how to fight to survive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Thank you soo much you guys!!! This thing is amazing!!!!!


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

oooh purdy  can't wait to rebuild the coil on mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you soo much you guys!!! This thing is amazing!!!!!


Sooo Puuurdy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

got me mine today, thanks very much vape king

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/14)

Ah you lucky bugger, that cheesecake is awesome


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Cheesecake really is something else! Enjoy


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

stunning @denizenx


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/14)

Gotcha! Thank you so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

@Bumblebabe and I are eternally grateful 


??

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chop007 (3/6/14)

Tried some of your juices at the vape meet and I loved them, thanks so much. That Wacky Wicks was super. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Bumblebabe (3/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Gotcha! Thank you so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff
> 
> @Bumblebabe and I are eternally grateful
> 
> ...


Cant wait to try the menthol 
Thank you so much guys


----------

